# ESS Speaker repair...



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

This isn't a new DIY speaker thread. This is really question(s) on how best to proceed in repair of a pair of ESS Classic speakers.

The speakers in question are ESS Classic CS 1 Heil Air Motion Transformer speakers. The problem is the woofers (10") have what looks like Butyl rubber surrounds that appear to have been sliced around the outside edge with a razor knife. About 60% of the perimeter of one and about 33% of the other seems sliced (or torn very neatly.)

I see a few options;

1) Try to repair surrounds.

2) Replace surrounds.

3) Measure speaker parameters, and find the closest match possible.

4) Measure the cabinet and port, freq check the tweeter for high pass, and reverse engineer the best driver possible.

What says the collective wisdom of HTS?

Paul


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Replace the surrounds and enjoy your speakers.

http://www.simplyspeakers.com/ess-speaker-repair-foam-edge-kits.html


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

It certainly seems to be the most expedient, but, is it the best alternative?

While physics hasn't changed since the speakers were built, technology has. Would newer woofers with shorting rings, etc. provide better SQ?

Paul


----------

